# [ODMP] Murfreesboro Police Department, Tennessee ~ November 9, 2005



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Murfreesboro Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 9, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17955*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .





























Police Officer Kay Rogers 
*Murfreesboro Police Department
Tennessee*
End of Watch: Wednesday, November 9, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 4 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 8, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Rogers succumbed to injuries sustained several hours earlier when a vehicle cut her off at the intersection of Church Street and Middle Tennessee Boulevard. Officer Rogers' department motorcycle struck the vehicle on the driver's side when it cut in front of her. She was flown to Vanderbilt University Medical Center where she succumbed to her injuries early the following morning.

Officer Rogers had served with the Murfreesboro Police Department for 4 years.

Agency Contact Information
Murfreesboro Police Department
302 S. Church St.
Murfreesboro, TN 37130

Phone: (615) 849-2670

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

